# Old Deeker boy.



## deeker (Oct 6, 2010)

The orginal was my first black Labrador retriever I bought in January of '80.

I posted this in another thread too.....forgive me for that. Or tough.

One of the labrador retrievers we kept from MH GMH AFC Deeker ( field trial and hunt test titles he had earned ) MH GMH Crow's Black Magic...would go NUTS for canada geese. Deeker's ( born 7 December '79 )strong points were pheasants and ducks. Crow, ( born 13 July '87 ) started hunting sage grouse in southern utah in sept of '87, when the much older dogs got tired. He yelped and went to work. October of that year, Deeker ( getting old then, had retrieved over 5200 birds by then ) lost control of a big canada goose at burriston ponds....and it had dove on him..locked its beak on a cattail stump several feet under water. Old Deeker was starting in with CHF ( congestive heart failure ) and was short on wind. Anyway, I put Deeker back in his kennel, he had collapsed. And got Crow out. Crow was just under three full months old....swam out to where he picked up the scent trail of the submerged goose..and dove. Came up with feathers in his mouth....dove again and brought up the dead goose...When Crow got old...CHF took him too.

Canada geese are a very important bird to my dogs to this day. Taste great too.

That was my father's first LEGAL canada goose, with his first Labrador retriever getting it for him. I will have to copy the pic and post it. The old boy even had a tear in his eye he was so excited about the young dogs retrieve.


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Oct 15, 2010)

I love stories about good old dogs, and my dogs are truely my best friends. I have also lost a few that is the hardest thing. I am on my fifth generation of pig dogs. There is nothing in the world like good dogs, and working with them, and being outdoors with them. I have seen alot of country I would have never seen, because of running my dogs. There is nothing like the loyalty, and bond you get with them. Right on. Norm....................


----------

